# Digging pics



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

Just felt like sharing some photos of some of the good times I have had digging with some good friends


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Clam
> 
> pic


 Hey Clam! thats not the way they do it on american digger!![][][]


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

And it's time for da booty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 28, 2012)

[] Waaaaaaaaaay better than american diggers! great dig pics Clam!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## Clam (Apr 28, 2012)

pic


----------



## JUNKMAN1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Some great digging! that one hole is a deep one .


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 28, 2012)

Gregg, Thanks for the memories! It's funny how I can forget some of the details. These pics remind me of why we do it. So many days you find nothing. Then when you do it makes it all worth it. As they say..."Pictures are worth a thousand words" The real American Diggers.


----------



## Terphunter (Apr 28, 2012)

Cool picts....amazing how much comes out of some of those digs!  Sweet finds!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 28, 2012)

Great pics and finds.  As Jesse might say, "Your tribulation through excavation, serves as your brothers' inspiration and motivation."  I know, corny.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just awesome... looks like some great times! Thanks for sharing the photos!

 ~Tim


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Apr 28, 2012)

I love dig pics!!!!  Can't wait until I can dig again someday.


----------



## Brains (Apr 28, 2012)

great pictures, love the stoneware- the pieces with the flag on them are pretty cool.  Makes me wanna get into privy digging eh?  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for this.   What a great bunch of pics.   I do love digging and wish I could boast half this much.   Soooo nice to see.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 28, 2012)

enjoyed the show


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Clam
> 
> pic


 
 Man-o-man, Greg,

 Thanks for the inspirational dig photos! I know there's been stories to go along with some of them, but what's the story on this amazing raft of pottery & stoneware, please...


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 28, 2012)

I saw all them cups and plates there and thought OH CRAP!  Nice pics!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 28, 2012)

Surface, I think I can help out with your question as who, what and what the H*ll  about the pottery and heap of stoneware. If I am not mistaken it belongs to one of our digging buddies. His name is Doug and is around 75 yrs old. Been digging since the late 60's. He has amassed an incredible collection. This picture is probably 1/100th of what he has. He has a bottle room that you can only stand at the doorway. The entire floor is covered with bottles standing in rows. Shelves and shelves of bottles. For a bottle collector it is an unbelievable sight. I am not sure if Gregg has more pictures....If he does I am sure he will post them. I think him or someone else posted one a year or two ago. Unlike most of us we seperate and display our bottles in types,age etc. Not him. He just piles them up....unbelievable! Bottle hoarding dosnt even begin to describe what his bottle room looks like. Great guy. Very interesting fellow. Worked for the CIA, Graduated from Duke, parents were professors. He dug during the glory years, the book this guy could write....


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi'ya John,

 Thanks for the deep background on the pottery, and Mr. Doug. Sounds like quite a guy. Is he an A-BN guy?

 I'd sure like to see his bottle room...

 Yours too, for that matter. Thanks






 Bottle cap room. From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Clam
> 
> pic


 
 That would make cool wall paper for the PC


----------



## THE BADGER (Apr 29, 2012)

AWESOME POST CLAM,GREAT TO SEE ALL THESE PAST DIGS.LIKE JOHN SAID THIS IS THE REAL AMERICAN DIGGERS.LOVED THE PHOTO WITH ALL THAT POTTERY CUPS DISHES ETC.THIS POST SHOULD LET ALL DIGGERS KNOW WHY YOU NEED TO DOCUMENT WITH PICTURES AND VIDEO BECAUSE PICTURES DO TELL THE STORY.I DO A TON OF DIGGIN MYSELF AND YOU TEND TO FORGET THE SPECIFICS OF WHAT HAPPENED ON THESE DIGS BUT WITH PICS AND VIDEO ITS ALL THERE TO VIEW OVER AND OVER.VERY MUCH ENJOYED THIS . BADGER


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 29, 2012)

sweet!  great pictures... that lights the fire for sure... amazing how many sodas are in some of those holes!


----------



## lexdigger (Apr 29, 2012)

I remember seeing all these posted here before... or at least Most of them. It's diggers like Chris, Rick, Eddie (Brater) and Mike D that really sparked my interest in Privy Digging. Now, if I just had a town like Baltimore or Philly to dig in!!!
 Have always said that I WILL dig one of those DEEP pits up that way one of these days. Heck, I'd even let them keep Everything we dug just for the Experience. Makes our little 4x4x6 foot square woodliners seem like a trash pit. LOL The only pit we ever dug that even comes Close to any of those was behind a Saloon and Hotel on Main St. It was a circular 8 foot wide brickliner that went about 16 feet deep. For a moment... I was on top of the World! LOL
 A raise of the Glass Digga's!!!


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 29, 2012)

I remember most of these digs some were decent....... All were fun.....

 Chris


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hi'ya John,
> 
> ...


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

2


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

3


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

4


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

These are pictures of my Bottle room


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

6


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

7


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

8


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

9


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

10


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

11


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

12


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

13


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

14


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

Last one. I think that is about it. There is crap all over the house but that is about it. This last one is of my Mantel with some stuff on it. Thanks for touring the PrivyCheese Manor. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 30, 2012)

John,

 Those pics look familiar.  Thanks for refreshing my visit.

 PD


----------



## LC (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice looking bottle displays , *liked those two headvases* *on that one shelf as well* . Used to sell the devil out of those things , did keep one for myself though .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> John,
> 
> ...


 
 Ditto []


----------



## deenodean (Apr 30, 2012)

AWESOME!!


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 30, 2012)

Good lawd, why am I not living on the east coast!? []

 Awesome pictures man, thanks for taking us along. When i scrolled by that image of the heap of china I was quite impressed, along with the other members here who indicated the same.

 If y'all had a degree in historic archaeology you would be superstars in the field. Amazing finds; hope you document them well.


----------



## CazDigger (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks alot guys, I'm supposed to be working, instead i'm gawking at the awesome photos! lol. I too, love that heaping pile-o-pottery, and sharing the frustration of the crappy digs with your buds makes the high-fives when you dig a good pit all that much more satisfying. Thanks for posting these great pics!


----------



## creeper71 (Apr 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Clam
> 
> pic


 these will be at the Baltimore show next year....lol


----------



## creeper71 (Apr 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> 4


 where did the headvases come from?


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> 7


 

 Hey John,

 Thank you for the photos of your awesome collection. Consider me as green as that Mason that crawled out of the case on the lower right, against the baseboard.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the positive comments everyone. It has been a life long process. I have been collecting since the age of 12. I have stuff (furniture,sports memorabilia,Disneyana, glassware) all over the house.

   Creeper, The headvases I have had for many years. Honestly dont remember exactly where they came from. I go to lots of Antique auctions and I think that is where they came from.......I think.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 30, 2012)

awsome bottles guys, are those flasks on the bottom shelf in pic.#7 gallon size privy?


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> awsome bottles guys, are those flasks on the bottom shelf in pic.#7 gallon size privy?


 

   No they are of the Quart size.


----------



## druggistnut (May 1, 2012)

Wow.
 I get one pontiled soda out of a 16 foot wet pit and I feel good. I can't imagine.

 Looks like the fella in the blue and white plaid jacket (with his head under the over hang) had an accident. Must have found a phenomenal piece of glass to have caused that.  <grin>
 Bill


----------



## phil44 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting those Greg!  You take great pictures......


----------



## Clam (May 5, 2012)

No problem Phil we have to make you famous somehow........ I really do have alot more, can't beat the one with you holding the two DC torpedos !!!!!!!!!!


----------

